# Ontario Fly In Fishing Trip Opportunity



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Big Kaby Lake

We are confirmed with Donna to fly in Jun 20th, fly out Jun 27th

We are first in line for flights . For those that have never been that's a GOOD THING !, and can make a big difference if the weather is uncooperative.

She has ONE cabin available that week, but will make accommodations for us for a party of 10... IF we can pull it together

*With a 10 person party they pull a name out of a hat on the last day and one guy GETS A FREE TRIP ! Where else can you get 1:10 odds?*

Each person will have to ante up a deposit to hold their spot. We need serious inquiries only. Search "Kaby" for our threads and photos of previous trips. I believe this is the 6th M-S Kaby Adventure

I'll start:
1) FIJI 
2) catfishhoge
3) BrookyDan
4) shaggbark
5) Dave Strong
6) Sean ???
7) ?
8) ?
9) ?
10) ?

half way there


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

What is the basic cost for this trip?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.fishthefinest.com/kaby_lake.php


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.kabykabins.ca/kaby/Welcome.html

Ive been going to the same place for three decades. You wont find a better host/resort anywhere


Housekeeping Plan:

+ Costs = We carpool up, purchase licenses on the way, one night motel before fly in, food (we eat like kings!)

your beverage-of-choice can be purchased there by the case

Consider it the trip of a lifetime - but I'll bet you'll be hooked and come back again, and again, and....


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

spent a week this past June at Kaby, first class people there, Im going back in 2015. The fishing was crazy! We kept track the last 3 hours of our trip and my cousin and I landed 136 eyes within that span. First class place all the way!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

sign up y'all

you WONT be sorry


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

times a wastin' guys

we need to let Donna know soon


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

times a wastin boys :SHOCKED:

DONT drag your feet and lose out on this trip

remember 1 in 10 odds of going for FREE if we get a party of ten


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...we still have some spots to fill ASAP or will have to let Donna know our party is smaller than hoped for,


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Big Kaby Lake

We are confirmed with Donna to fly in Jun 20th, fly out Jun 27th

1) FIJI 
2) catfishhoge
3) BrookyDan
4) shaggbark
5) Dave Strong
6) ?
7) ?
8) ?
9) ?
10) ?

Loooong way to go to get to 10 boys. :sad:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Going once !....................................


----------



## BrookyDan (Dec 24, 2006)

FIJI said:


> Going once !...........................It!s time to make up your mind,this will be my 5th trip to Kaby Kabins.If you don't do it now you may never go.It will be a trip you will never forget..........
> The Old Wizzard
> PS It's 182 days till Kaby Kabins


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

1) FIJI 
2) catfishhoge
3) BrookyDan
4) shaggbark
5) Dave Strong
6) Larry

We're in Cabin #7


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Agich's Kaby Kabins
17 hours ago
And the traveling begins. Join us at the Ultimate Fishing Show Jan 9-12 - Suburban Collection Showplace, Novi MI. If you are thinking of visiting us, let us know. We have a few free tickets. Hope to see you there!


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Hope you all have a good trip! I am thinking about heading back there this year as well. The accommodations and boats are fantastic for the price. Fishing is great too.


----------

